# Creative I-Joist Construction



## jar546 (Jan 18, 2019)

This was a first.  Without a design from the manufacturer or engineer, the "builder" took it upon himself to make a girder out of I-Joists and nominal lumber.  The manufacturer refused to stand behind it saying it was outside of their design criteria and recommended an engineer.  None of this was on the plans by the way.  Thoughts?

You can click on the thumbnails to get a larger view of the photo.


----------



## north star (Jan 19, 2019)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*

Was this the builders' own house, or one s\he will
sell ?

Certainly not the prettiest puppy in the litter, from
your photos.

*$ ~ $ ~ $*


----------



## fatboy (Jan 19, 2019)

Oh.............. heck no....find yourself an engineer to buy off on it and stamp it.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 19, 2019)

north star said:


> *$ ~ $ ~ $*
> 
> Was this the builders' own house, or one s\he will
> sell ?
> ...



Oh no, this was for a customer.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 21, 2019)

I would run (not walk) out of there!


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 21, 2019)

The builder was on the wrong page of the engineered lumber catalog,  he meant to be on the LVL page, so now show me the documentation that support this (pun intended) from the manufacturer or the friendly RDP

option 2  install the correct beam, it might be cheaper than the engineering


----------



## Mark K (Jan 21, 2019)

Why are we even entertaining this proposal?  This will not work as installed and it will be cheaper and faster to install what was required than to try to fix the problems with what was installed.  Report the Contractor to the contractor licensing board.


----------



## linnrg (Jan 21, 2019)

If you encounter this as an AHJ you should placard the building as unsafe with the description of the defect and the requirement to replace the beam and columns with adequate materials to be determined by a structural engineer.


----------



## steveray (Jan 22, 2019)

If it is not holding anything up it will be fine....


----------



## jpranch (Jan 22, 2019)

Are you kidding me??? What does the rest of the framing look like???


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 24, 2019)

no way Jose! Revise and resubmit.


----------

